# Adding a wireless card to desktop



## magictrick (Apr 28, 2005)

I've got an old Dell Dimensions 8200 desktop (windows xp). I'd like to add a wireless card to it to be able to use the internet after I've moved it to a room without any access to the router. (I've checked to make sure it didn't come with one)

I think I need to open it up and check to see if there are any free slots (PCI slots I think). What should I be looking for to make sure I can add a wireless card to this desktop?

Also, what type of wireless card should I be looking for?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pretty much any PCI wireless card should work in that machine, they're very generic. I'd be looking for a slot to put it in, many Dell machines don't have many PCI slots.


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just make sure that its got a PCI slot, i just installed one on my gateway desktop and it went in in under 5 min. do a little reaserch if youve never done it before. There are some videos on youtube that walk you through it, its really easy. ~Baird


----------

